

Ask HN: Know any good password repository for teams - tzaman

Hey, we've come to a point where we need to share passwords, API keys and other sensitive info among the whole team (people of 3). Sharing these over Skype or emails doesn't seem very productive or secure to me, so I'm looking for alternatives.<p>Thanx!
======
vladstudio
No personal experience, just an idea - plain text file (or collection of
files), created with encrypted text editor (like Password Pad -
<http://www.password-pad.com/> ) and synced with Dropbox (Google Drive, etc).

